# S'il était vraiment fort



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si cette phrase était correcte :

"S'il était vraiment fort, il lui aurait sauvé la vie !"

De même pour celle-là :

 "Ils s'étreignirent comme des frères et Marc sauta sur l'occasion pour lui dérober ses clés, tâche qu'il comptait accomplir au moment où son ami serait le moins attentif."

Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Sur le plan de la grammaire, de l'orthographe, et même celui de la ponctuation, ces deux phrases me semblent absolument irréprochables.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Grammaticalement correctes, oui. Reste à vérifier dans le contexte la concordance des temps...


----------



## proyoyo

Merci, snarkhunter et punky Zoé. En fait, ce qui me titillait la conscience, c'était l'accord si + imparfait pour la première phrase. Ca me semble naturel de faire si + imparfait = conditionnel passé, mais ça ne devrait pas être plutôt si + imparfait = conditionnel présent ?

Pour la seconde phrase, je ne sais pas si le "serait" est pertinent, ou s'il faudrait le remplacer par un cond. passé.


----------



## snarkhunter

En fait, tout est fonction de l'antériorité ou de la (quasi) simultanéité des actions considérées.

"S'il était vraiment fort, il lui aurait sauvé la vie !" = _il ne lui a pas sauvé la vie_ (et peut-être est-il mort désormais)

"S'il était vraiment fort, il lui sauverait la vie !" = _il est encore temps de le faire..._

Quant au cas de la seconde phrase :

"Ils s'étreignirent comme des frères et Marc sauta sur l'occasion pour lui dérober ses clés, tâche qu'il comptait accomplir au moment où son ami serait le moins attentif."

Conserver le conditionnel présent, c'est positionner l'action principale avant.
Le remplacer par un conditionnel passé, c'est se positionner après.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour la première phrase, on pourrait avoir un imparfait comme tu l'as écrit ou un *plus-que-parfait* (s'il avait été réellement fort). L'imparfait, donne une idée de continuité dans l'hypothèse (s'il était réellement aussi fort qu'on le dit (encore aujourd'hui)), alors que le passé antérieur limite l'hypothèse au moment précis de l'action dans le passé.

Dans la deuxième phrase, je crois que je préférerais le *plus-que-parfait* qui marque le fait que l'intention (de dérober les clés) a précédé l'action.


----------



## proyoyo

Oulala, j'ai beau relire vos phrases, j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre... On m'a toujours appris que c'était seulement après un si + plus-que-parfait qu'on a un conditionnel passé, mais voilà qu'on me change les règles sous mes pieds. 
Je me sers de ce tableau pour les concordance avec SI et je ne vois pas ce cas... http://patenotte.name/Aix/Ecriture/Feuilles_aides_pedagogiques/propositionsavecsi.htm

De même, ça entre en contradiction avec un de mes précédents topics : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1847431

Et pour la seconde phrase, je veux mettre l'action de dérober après le fait de vouloir le faire pendant qu'il est inattentif. Je mets quel temps ?

Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Regarde les deux premières lignes (colonne de droite) de ton tableau, elles correspondent à ce que j'ai écrit précédemment pour la première phrase (sauf que j'ai écrit passé antérieur au lieu de plus-que-parfait, désolée ).


----------



## proyoyo

Certes, les deux premières lignes du tableau correspond au cas SI + PQP = cond. présent, ou cond.passé.
Pourtant, juste à la ligne d'en dessous, il y a SI + imparfait = seulement cond. présent, alors que vous dites que le cond. passé peut aussi être utilisé...
Est-ce un oubli du tableau ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je reviens, après avoir pris l'avis d'une grammairienne émérite )), et je te livre sa réponse (c'est plus clair que ce que je pourrais reformuler) :

_"ma conclusion, c'est qu'il manque en effet une ligne dans le tableau :
*si + imp + cond. passé* est tout à fait possible, à mon avis.
_ _S'il était Américain, il aurait obtenu son passeport.
Si tu étais plus consciencieux, tu aurais réussi à ton examen.

L'hypothèse exprimée par l'imparfait porte sur le présent, mais c'est ici un présent de "vérité générale"._ _
s'il était Américain : maintenant, avant, tout le temps...tandis  que le conditionnel passé a sa valeur habituelle de conséquence non  réalisée dans le passé."_


----------



## proyoyo

Je vous remercie, vous et votre amie la grammairienne, pour votre réponse. Si cette forme est possible, quelle est la différence entre celle-ci et la forme SI + pqp = cond. passé ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est, comme dit précédemment, que l'hypothèse introduite pas "si" est une "vérité générale", valide au passé et encore au présent, alors qu'avec le plus-que-parfait, l"hypothèse n'était valide qu'au passé, dans le même moment que la conséquence non réalisée.

S'il avait été vraiment fort (= au moment de l'action dans le passé)
S'il était vraiment fort (= dans le passé, mais encore aujourd'hui)


----------



## proyoyo

D'accord, merci beaucoup !


----------



## proyoyo

Au fait, ça marche pour cette phrase ? : 

Le soldat regarda à droite puis à gauche et le spectacle le stupéfia. S'il ne luttait pas pour sa vie en cette instant, il aurait vomi sang et tripes (au lieu de "vomirait sang et tripes").


----------



## Punky Zoé

proyoyo said:


> Au fait, ça marche pour cette phrase ? :
> 
> Le soldat regarda à droite puis à gauche et le spectacle le stupéfia. S'il ne luttait pas pour sa vie en *cet* instant, il aurait vomi sang et tripes (au lieu de "vomirait sang et tripes").


Non ça ne marche pas, parce que les deux "actions" sont simultanées dans le passé (tu as précisé "en cet instant").

S'il n'avait pas lutté pour sa vie en cet instant-là, il aurait vomi sang et tripes


----------



## proyoyo

Compris, merci. Et si jamais (désolé d'être aussi agaçant...) c'était cette phrase :    "L'odeur putride des blessés, des morts, et des démons emplissait l'atmosphère jusqu'à la rendre irrespirable, et si le soldat ne luttait pas pour sa vie, il aurait vomi sang et tripes."


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je pense qu'on pourrait le dire, mais alors ce serait, je crois, un imparfait dit de narration...


----------



## proyoyo

Eh bien, qu'est ce que le français peut être compliqué !  Merci pour votre patience, Punky Zoé.


----------



## Punky Zoé

proyoyo said:


> Eh bien, qu'est ce que le français peut être compliqué !  Merci pour votre patience, Punky Zoé.


Et le Chinois curieux !


----------



## proyoyo

Oui, la langue chinoise est assez curieuse, je l'admets !

Sinon, j'ai une phrase à soumettre à votre avis :

Marc regarda son fils qui avait la cheville blessée et lui demanda : "Tu veux que je t'emmène voir le médecin ?
	 	  —Non, ce n'est pas la peine. Je ne veux pas que tu payes pour mes bêtises."
 	Marc soupira. "Si ta mère *était* là, le problème ne se serait pas posée. Elle se débrouille vraiment bien pour soigner les entorses."


Alors, "était" ou "avait été" ? Je pense qu'on peut dire "était" dans la mesure où "si elle était là *en ce moment*, Marc n'aurait pas eu besoin de lui poser la question".
Le raisonnement est-il juste ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour une fois, je me démarquerai de l'avis général ; si + imparfait puis conditionnel passé me semblera toujours bizarre ! Cela heurte mon sens, peut-être personnel, de la concordance des temps.

Personnellement, quitte à reformuler, je n'utiliserais que si + imparfait + conditionnel présent
"Si ta mère était là, le problème ne se poserait pas".
ou si + plus que parfait puis conditionnel passé.
"Si ta mère avait été là, le problème ne se serait pas posé".


----------

